# Problème de batterie pour ASUS G73?



## coment (9 Juin 2013)

Je pensais utiliser celui d'un autre ordinateur portable ASUS G73 (de marque différente).
Est-ce risqué? Y-a-t-il des problèmes de compatibilité? Des risques d'endommagement pour la batterie ASUS G73 ou l'ordinateur lui-même?
Merci de me répondre, parce que la, je suis vraiment en galère !


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2013)

C'est quoi le rapport avec le Mac/iBidule ? 
(bis repetita)


----------

